# anyone own a stealth B52 or F37? Thoughts?



## Steve Adams (Sep 17, 2010)

I am looking at adding a stealth bike to the stable for some fun. Anyone own one? are they as capable as they say? Meaning range, speeds etc? I may forgo buying a Trail MX and go stealth if their claims are real!


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

From what I've read, they seem legitimate. Only negative aspect was that an individual made some aftermarket torque arms, so that may have been a problem at one time. Not much interest from those I know since they're a moped in the US unless used in offroad areas.


----------



## Steve Adams (Sep 17, 2010)

It would be just another pedal bike here!


----------

